# Need to build an adjustable table for building cabinets



## Rdefino (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi there, I'm looking to build some cabinets. But I need a table to build them on that has wheels and I can adjust the height of the wheels to make it level. Floor I'm working on isn't that level. Looking to have the table only about a foot of the floor.

That's for any ideas.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Make it with 3 legs.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can can get adjustable furniture feet from
Ikea and other sources, too. I don't recall ever
seeing an adjustable foot with a caster mounted
on it.

Some mobile machine bases have adjustable feet
that lift the wheels off the ground, thus immobilizing
the base and adjusting to an out-of level floor at 
the same time. You might study some of those
designs… I have a ShopFox one that's like that.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Another way to do it is a large square/rectangle
frame with straight locking casters at two corners
and a third swiveling caster mounted opposite
in the center so there are 3 mobility points. 
Leveling feet are added to the 2 other corners.

Some mobile machine bases use this idea.


----------



## Rdefino (Nov 23, 2016)

Loren,
thanks for the ideas. I like the Fox shop product. Might look at one of them.

thanks


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Rdefino,

Amplifying Loren's comments, leveling castors could be an option. These are castors with the ability to adjust the castor for uneven floors and could probably bring the work surface to level.

https://www.google.com/search?q=leveling+castors&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=leveling+casters&tbm=shop


----------



## cracknpop (Dec 20, 2011)

Some good suggestions above. Here is another concept a couple LJs used to address similar issue with their table saw carts.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/97887
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/54805


----------

